# Memories with Ed Parker



## teej (Jan 13, 2004)

This thread is a historical call to action so time does not forget. Mr. Parker was taken from us and is missed and we are all moving on. Some in many different directions. Some are teaching the historical aspects and some are not. The Seniors  of Ed Parkers system are all over the country and have countless memories of good and not so good times. Your memories are history. And there are those out there that may not be Kenpo black belts, but have memories of times and incidents with Ed Parker.

I am asking the Seniors out there to view this and post a memory, something that happen, any story you can share. I am asking the students and instructors out there to contact your Seniors and friends, anyone that you know of that spent time with Ed Parker to view this and contribute a story. Anything that we can remember and pass on. Regardless of system. As long as they have a personal memory. Not something they heard. A personal, first hand, they were there in person, memory.

Wouldn't it be great if Danny Inosanto shared a story, how about Tom Kelly, Steve LaBounty, Doc, Joe Palanzo, Bob Perry, Mike Pick, anyone you can think of. If you know how to reach them, invite them to share a memory or experience. 

Anyone out there hear about the martial arts riot that occured in Australia while Mr. Parker was there??? Come on, lets get some history flowing. I attended the funeral of John McSweeny a few years ago. Another unexpected death we will never know his memories now.(another Ed Parker black belt of old if you don't know the name) Please don't take these times and memories to the grave without sharing them. None of us know when the good Lord will want us with him.

Your in Kenpo,
Teej


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

Mr. Parker will not be forgotten.  There is already a memorial page sharing stories of Mr. Parker.  

Some very prominent seniors posting there.

http://disc.server.com/Indices/117876.html

It's a great read, and makes those of us that never got the chance to meet him very jealous.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## teej (Jan 13, 2004)

Dearest KenpoGirl,

Thank you so very much. This is what I have been looking for. Great idea to preserve the memories and history. Looks like I have a lot of reading to do. I am also going to forward the link to some Seniors that I know.

Your in Kenpo,
Teej


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 13, 2004)

You're very welcome I hope you add to the stories if you have any.  :asian:

Dot


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a cute story. I have no idea what led up to this, but my instructor was on a plane with Mr. Parker and as they landed in Hawaii, my instructor thought that since Mr. Parker looked so much like his cousin Don Ho, He would announce at the top of his lungs, "Hey everybody, look its Don Ho, its Don Ho everybody!" Mr. Parker was automaticly swarmed by autograph seekers. While my instructor chuckeld he said, "Man, he was so mad." 
Sean


----------



## teej (Jan 14, 2004)

I would like to end this post. Please view the site that Kenpogirl listed a few posts above. They have been doing on this site exactly what I was looking for.

If you want to read some funny, some serious, or gain a deeper understanding of SGM Edmund Parker, visit the site that she listed.

Yours in Kenpo,
Teej


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 14, 2004)

At the request of the person who initiated the thread.


----------

